

Secret weapon against hacking: College students - bgtyhn
http://gaoom.com/2013/10/26/secret-weapon-hacking-college-students

======
informatimago
Well, since the game seems to be defamation, here are some news titles:

Secret weapon against journalism: College students.

Mom of Mass. journalist charged with killing teacher is heartbroken, statement
says

Before killings and chase with hostages in trunk, Mojave Desert journalist’s
life began to unravel

Journalist in custody for murder of Mariah Wells

